# Airbrush



## Heledir (Feb 16, 2011)

I just came into possession of a pile of bikes from a friend of a friend. I'm going to be restoring them and don't want to deal with tons of rattle-cans. I want to pick up an airbrush and am wondering if anyone has suggestions on what kind I should get?


----------



## chitown (Feb 16, 2011)

Get a car detailing gun. Airbrush if you are doing flames or graphics maybe but you need the coverage of a bigger gun. I use Iwata guns for both airbrush and base/clear coats. But you can get a basic brand spray gun at most automotive places but if you want to keep it for a while spend the extra.

Here is a nice gun...

http://www.iwata-medea.com/index.php/products/lph_80/


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 16, 2011)

home depot has a finish gun for about 29 that will give pro finish.iam on my third in 10 years and they work great because the pattern is narrow for frames and you can lay down some nice paint.also we use wet look hardner with emamel paint to get the shine without heavy paint buildup.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 16, 2011)

I have thought about air brush painting versus rattle can painting.Lets start with air brush.Most paint has to  be thinned,so you need thinner,filters air compresser,just to name a few things to get started.Now when your done spraying you must clean the gun and whatever else that goes with cleaning up.Rattle can spraying,1. Shake can 2.Take lid off 3.Spray 4.Throw can away.


----------



## chitown (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't forget about a proper $pray booth...

http://www.thefinishpro.com/store/home.php?cat=268


----------



## ratdaddy (Feb 17, 2011)

sure its faster and cheaper but so is the finished product.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 17, 2011)

I will go on record here and put my rattle can paint job against any amateur air spray job.With the self etching primer and auto lacquer and clear coat lacquer all available in rattle cans why would anybody pay a body shop to paint a bike.We are talking the average bike here.There is a big difference in amateur restoration and professional restoration.


----------



## Heledir (Feb 17, 2011)

Certainly it's possible to use rattle cans to get a good paint job, I've done it myself. I recently used an airbrush on a separate project and loved it, I felt like I had a lot more control.
Ratdaddy, for $30 I might just have to jump on that.


----------



## chitown (Feb 17, 2011)

One advantage of spraying with a gun is choice of colors. You can do custom mixes and matching. With a can you are limited to the manufacturer pallet. Not that big a deal if you are just looking to get some color slapped on there but if you have a special project that needs a special color or colors then the gun is best. I will back Gene up by saying that you can get a good finish out of a rattle can making sure you use self etching primer. 

You should be able to paint your whole fleet with the $30 gun. And it's so fun cleaning and maintaining them... not. Advantage rattle can when it comes to clean up though.

Good luck


----------



## tony d. (Feb 17, 2011)

I use an irbrush to make my living the best all around brush is the paasche H model you can get a good fan with the H-5 tip and can with the use of mask  the best parts obout them  1)  the the brush has been the same for more then 50 years 2) patrs are avalible  and 3)the brush can be gotten for under $ 100.00  like all  things you need to practis with the brush        good luck   tony d.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 6, 2011)

I can appreciate someone that has the skill and talent to use an airbrush or paint sprayer.  It takes a lot of practice and dont forget you will also need a proper compressor with filtration system. Please use a respirator as many proffessional painters that didnt are now having serious medical problems. As for me I just use rattle cans, not too shabby huh?


----------



## twowheelfan (Mar 12, 2011)

thats beautiful.! i used aerosols a lot and had some fun like this hawthorne(not a resto, i know). then about twelve years ago i went the spraygun route. i wanted to custom paint candies and pearl finishes and stuff. you just cant beat mixing your own custom color for that custom look.


----------

